# Shipping personal effects to Australia



## kirsty

Hi, I am looking to send about 3 suitcases of 30kg each (mostly clothing) to Australia from Bologna, Italy. The cheapest way seems to be 10kg per box via the normal mail system. Are there any other cheap alternatives for this quantity? The timing is not important to us. Thanks


----------



## KarenVG

I know this post is really old, but in case anyone else is searching:

Not sure about the prices, but a friend recommended Seven Seas (Seven Seas Worldwide Shipping United Kingdom - International Shipping Specialists)


----------



## BionicAllah

I'm looking so thanks for the link.


----------



## Aoko

*Other solutions*



KarenVG said:


> Thank you for the link, anyone has tried this company already?
> 
> Making an online reseach, I also found:
> World baggage is an Australian company
> The say they "can move anything from a suitcase to a full container of personal effects"
> 
> From France, I read at Air France airline, they have a Cargo shipping department, and you may not require to be a passenger to send your goods.
> 
> Mail boxes is another solution...
> 
> Anyone has tried one of those solutions?
> 
> I would love to hear from you!
> 
> _______________
> Aoko


----------



## KarenVG

I got quotes from World Baggage and Mail boxes, which were both crazily expensive.  So far my cheapest option to send 2 x 40kg boxes from Italy to Australia is SevenSeas, but at around $475 (door to door) it's far from cheap!!!

Having trouble working out how to get a quote with Air France cargo!

Another option would be to wait until you fly to Oz, and then pay for extra baggage with the airline. Apparently with Emirates the cost for extra baggage is reasonable. I'm going to look into that next!


----------

